

Programming a Computer for Playing Chess (1949) - anacleto
http://www.pi.infn.it/~carosi/chess/shannon.txt

======
arh68

      The chief weakness is that the machine will not learn by mistakes. The
      only way to improve its play is by improving the program. Some thought has
      been given to designing a program which is self-improving but, although it
      appears to be possible, the methods thought of so far do not seem to be
      very practical.
    

I went looking for papers doing any evolutionary programming wrt avoiding
mistakes. TD Gammon [1] seems pretty close. It's not a terribly long paper:

    
    
      The only thing which prevents TD-Gammon from genuinely equaling world-class 
      humanplay is that it still makes minor, practically inconsequential technical 
      errors in its endgame play
    

[1]
[http://www.bkgm.com/articles/tesauro/TDGammonAchievesMasterL...](http://www.bkgm.com/articles/tesauro/TDGammonAchievesMasterLevelPlay.pdf)

